# 60D or t4i for video?



## skaterhan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I know this has been has been asked 100 times, but I'd like to be a bit more specific.
Will the 60d or t4i be better for video? When I say "better" I mean higher quality.

- I do not care about stills at all, only video.

From what I know these cameras are very similar, but does the newer processor mean better video? What about the other specs?

Also, does the touch screen make shooting easier, or will the 60d's interface be more ideal for shooting?

I'm quite the noob when it comes to this, so all help will be appreciated  

EDIT: I also want to keep in mind the quality in "low light" environments.


----------



## hyles (Oct 22, 2012)

I would go for the 60D, i don't think there will be a gret difference in image quality, but 60D has the ability to use ISO in 1/3 step and has a longer battery life.
It could be a good choice the eos 600D if you are interested in the full HD crop mode (3X and 10X) this function is present in the eos M too.
Diego


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely 60D. You'll get it for cheaper, and the ability to shoot in 1/3 stop ISO is the deal maker for video. Also, unless you invest in the STM lenses, the continual autofocus on the t4i is absolutely useless. I shot a wedding today with a guy who had one, and it was literally some of the worst footage I have ever seen with all the hunting and pecking. 

Also, get yourself a nice lens with IS. I'd say the 24-105mm. I debated for a while between the 24-70 and the 24-105, and after using both the IS is going to be your best friend for video and is much more helpful than the extra stop of light.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 22, 2012)

60D. 

1) Kelvin Temp white balance. Rebels don't have this. 
2) The ISO increments in 1/3 stops allow you to use SIO speeds of 160, 320, 640, 1250, 2500... these ISO values have lower noise. 
3) Better battery. very much needed when shooting all day (like at weddings). Don't get me wrong, you still have tobring extra batteries and swap out... but oinly about half as often
4) the T4i AF is cool if you just anna leave it on a tripod and forget about it (as a second angle) but you'll probably want to invest in a decent follow focus and focus manually anyway. It's funner. It looks better/smoother.

As far as lenses, I wouldn't rec the 24-105. At f/4, it's just so so. Go primes when shooting video. You'll like having the really shallow DOF to play with. I got my 35L specifically for video use (although i do use it for stills a lot too). That and the 50 f/1.4 work nicely. The 70-200 looks nice too. At the very least, get an f/2.8 lens like the 24-70 vI or II, or the 40mm f/2.8. As far as IS, I'd prefer a good video monopod any day over trying to rely on a lens's image stabilization.


----------



## NormanBates (Oct 22, 2012)

Add Magic Lantern to that list of advantages for the 60D.

The only point going for the T4i is the AF during video, which the 60D doesn't have, but which I wouldn't want to use anyway (video is best focused by hand; this may change in the future, but we're still very far from that)


----------



## heptagon (Oct 22, 2012)

You should definitely have a look into magic lantern which doesn't support the 650D yet. (Or does it already?)

If you want to save yourself some money you could also look for the 550D/t2i which has the same sensor as the 60D. Even if it's just for a backup camera which you should have ready.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 22, 2012)

heptagon said:


> You should definitely have a look into magic lantern which doesn't support the 650D yet. (Or does it already?)



Ml won't support the 650d unless a firmware update is issued, this is required because the code cannot be read from the camera. And then it'll take some time - the 650d has the new digic5, and the ml devs are busy with the 7d and 5d3. So if you want a camera now, can spare the $$$ and don't need the better video af I'd say go 60d, too.


----------



## gngan (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought wide angle lens is actually better if you use manual focus. I remember watching a DRTV on youtube where Lok showed you how he does all the videos. That video is the several 'serious' videos they made.

Edit: Found the video.
Lok C Top Tips: How to record awesome videos on a DSLR

Lok C Top Tips: How to record awesome videos on a DSLR Part 2


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 22, 2012)

gngan said:


> I thought wide angle lens is actually better if you use manual focus. I remember watching a DRTV on youtube where Lok showed you how he does all the videos. That video is the several 'serious' videos they made.
> 
> Edit: Found the video.
> Lok C Top Tips: How to record awesome videos on a DSLR
> ...



with deeper depth of field, you get more issues with aliasing. of course, if you want to, you can always stop down a prime. In low light/night shots, having the bigger apertures helps a lot.


----------



## skaterhan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies . I'll definitely be going with the 60d

Should I wait a bit for the 70d to be released hoping for a price drop in the 60d? Or maybe it won't be significant enough to worry about..


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 22, 2012)

skaterhan1 said:


> Should I wait a bit for the 70d to be released hoping for a price drop in the 60d? Or maybe it won't be significant enough to worry about..



Since the next aps-c body in line is supposedly the 7d2 featuring an updated sensor, you'd have to wait for quite some time for the 70d. Until then I don't think the 60d will drop a lot since Canon will keep the distance to the Rebel bodies like the 650d.

The one problem with the 60d and video is aliasing in the 720p mode, a problem that has been fixed on the 5d3, I don't know about the 650d. So with the 60d either shoot 1080p (i.e. not 60fps) or watch out for this. 

Btw: If money is an issue you could also get a used 550d or 600d w/ the swivel screen, same video quality as 60d and both run ml.


----------



## skaterhan1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> The one problem with the 60d and video is aliasing in the 720p mode, a problem that has been fixed on the 5d3, I don't know about the 650d. So with the 60d either shoot 1080p (i.e. not 60fps) or watch out for this.



Sorry for noob question, but what exactly do you mean by aliasing? Rough edges? I'll mainly be using the camera to shoot short films for uploading to YouTube. I will most definitely be using the 60fps mode. Will this really be a problem? I've never heard this before.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2012)

skaterhan1 said:


> Sorry for noob question, but what exactly do you mean by aliasing? Rough edges? I'll mainly be using the camera to shoot short films for uploading to YouTube. I will most definitely be using the 60fps mode. Will this really be a problem? I've never heard this before.



This is really a problem if you shoot small patterns, in this case a moire shows which persists when downscaled, is very distracting and hard to impossible to remove in post: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliasing ... Canon didn't make such a fuzz about the 5d3 removing this problem if users hadn't complained. 

Watch this video: Canon 5D Mk2 anti-aliasing filter test scenes


----------



## skaterhan1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help and heads up. I think the 60d is my best option at this point anyway. 

As for another thing, I know pretty much 0 things about lenses.. For shooting stuff like short films for YouTube, what kind of lens should I go for? I'm going to stick with the kit lens for now, but what type of lenses will I want to be saving for?


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 23, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> As far as lenses, I wouldn't rec the 24-105. At f/4, it's just so so. Go primes when shooting video. You'll like having the really shallow DOF to play with. I got my 35L specifically for video use (although i do use it for stills a lot too). That and the 50 f/1.4 work nicely. The 70-200 looks nice too. At the very least, get an f/2.8 lens like the 24-70 vI or II, or the 40mm f/2.8. As far as IS, I'd prefer a good video monopod any day over trying to rely on a lens's image stabilization.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2012)

skaterhan1 said:


> As for another thing, I know pretty much 0 things about lenses.. For shooting stuff like short films for YouTube, what kind of lens should I go for?



Um, you should indeed do a little googling, there are bound to be loads of tutorials out there? I nearly never do video, but the things concerning lenses I know are 1. If not always on a (very sturdy!) tripod, for handheld shots you'll either want *IS* or a big manual stabilization gear and 2. You'll want a lens without *focus_breathing*, i.e. the frame area has to stay the same when focusing - and most zooms designed for photography do breathe.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 23, 2012)

Samyang Video edition lenses are good and not too pricy. And stuff like "short films" can be anything. Underwater macro films? Landscape films? Sports films? Animal films? And so on. Primes are a good way to go i agree. Even the cheapy 50mm 1.8 II can be good for shooting film.


----------



## skaterhan1 (Oct 24, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Samyang Video edition lenses are good and not too pricy. And stuff like "short films" can be anything. Underwater macro films? Landscape films? Sports films? Animal films? And so on. Primes are a good way to go i agree. Even the cheapy 50mm 1.8 II can be good for shooting film.



Short film as in something like this:

I know the creators must have used very expensive lenses, but if I were to create something similar, what lenses would I use, on a less expensive scale?

Assassin's Creed 3: Rebel Blades


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

skaterhan1 said:


> I know the creators must have used very expensive lenses, but if I were to create something similar, what lenses would I use, on a less expensive scale?



I'd say this was done using 2-3 prime lenses with different focal lengths, but all with large open aperture (strong background blur). And might have been using hdr video or a camera with very large dynamic range, look at the low contrast between sun and shadows - you've got hdr video with Magic Lantern, too.If their primes didn't have IS they were using some other type of stabilization - the latter more likely, the picture is a bit unstable but there is no IS "skipping" when moving the lens.


----------



## skaterhan1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention they were using a red scarlet . 
But there are plenty of bundles on amazon right now for around $1200 with the 60d, 18-55 kit, EF-S 55-250mm, and loads of accessories. Should I jump on this offer?
http://www.amazon.com/18-55mm-Digital-Professional-55-250mm-Telephoto/dp/B007JX6SLG/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1351047333&sr=1-8&keywords=60d+bundle
Or buy better lens?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2012)

skaterhan1 said:


> I'm quite the noob when it comes to this, so all help will be appreciated
> 
> EDIT: I also want to keep in mind the quality in "low light" environments.


Canon recommends that a video camcorder is better. HDDSLR video can be amazing, but the basic camera does not come video ready as a camcorder does, rather, its just a small piece of a system needed to produce movies for the big screen or television programs and commercials.
I'd figure spending at least 3-5X times the cost of the body to add all the other needed equipment that will make the video live up to its potential. You will get better video with a good camcorder for less money at the low end.
One other reason for HDDSLR video is when you have only one camera and want to take a quick video on the spur of the moment. It might not be pro quality, but having the capability to capture something is nice.


----------



## skaterhan1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> skaterhan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite the noob when it comes to this, so all help will be appreciated
> ...



Not exactly sure what you're trying to imply, but I have my mind set on a 60D. I'm going to use it to make short films (like the one in my above post) for YouTube. At this point I just need to figure out my lenses (also mentioned in my above post).


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Oct 25, 2012)

skaterhan1 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > skaterhan1 said:
> ...



Of course "Canon recommends" you buy their 6000-10000 dollar video cameras, which don't do as well in low light, have no depth of field control, and generally look like a reality show no matter how you use them. The DSLR's aren't perfect, but this idea that you need to build a huge rig around one for it to be usable is simply false. You see a lot more DSLR's in production than you'll ever see Canon camcorders.


----------



## skaterhan1 (Oct 25, 2012)

adamdoesmovies said:


> Of course "Canon recommends" you buy their 6000-10000 dollar video cameras, which don't do as well in low light, have no depth of field control, and generally look like a reality show no matter how you use them. The DSLR's aren't perfect, but this idea that you need to build a huge rig around one for it to be usable is simply false. You see a lot more DSLR's in production than you'll ever see Canon camcorders.



Agreed, especially since this is YouTube we're talking about here. I'm not making a 4K movie for the big screen. Not to mention I don't really have seven thousand dollars in my back pocket.


----------



## Ew (Oct 25, 2012)

skaterhan1 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > skaterhan1 said:
> ...



Choose the one with better MagicLantern support.


----------

